# Removing the soft keys in a VZW Jellybean ROM?



## williamthegoat (Apr 8, 2012)

I was asking in the Jelly Belly topic about a soft keys mod that was listed, but it did not have a description and the topic moved too quick to get an explanation. Is there an easy way to remove the soft keys in any of the 4.1.1 roms? I'd like to keep using LMT. I fear change and don't want to go back to soft keys or wait for AOKP.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

williamthegoat said:


> I was asking in the Jelly Belly topic about a soft keys mod that was listed, but it did not have a description and the topic moved too quick to get an explanation. Is there an easy way to remove the soft keys in any of the 4.1.1 roms? I'd like to keep using LMT. I fear change and don't want to go back to soft keys or wait for AOKP.


I would image that it would be the same as in ICS. If you can decompile apks try following an ICS guide with the apk from your current jb ROM. Best of luck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

If you are able to decompile apk's, decompile framework-res.apk, open the res>values folder and open bools.xml with a text editor. Change "show navbar= true" to false. Save, recompile, push it and reboot. Make sure you already have lmt running before you do this, or you won't be able to navigate. If you can't do this mod, let me know what rom you're running and I'll make you a flashable zip when I get home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## williamthegoat (Apr 8, 2012)

That would actually be fantastic if you can do that. I'd very much appreciate it.

I'm just about to install Jelly Belly 3.8


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

williamthegoat said:


> That would actually be fantastic if you can do that. I'd very much appreciate it.
> 
> I'm just about to install Jelly Belly 3.8


Ok, it'll be around 6am EST, I'm at work right now. Make a nandroid in case for some reason it doesn't work. If you install any mods, I'll need a copy of your framework-res.apk so it doesn't break them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## williamthegoat (Apr 8, 2012)

Nope, not using any mods. Thank you again zwade01.

I'm going to need to learn how to do these things myself haha


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Well.
I'm trying.

But recompiling the APK is giving me trauma. If I get it working, I'll upload for you.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Let me know if it works...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4jaits4idw6spx5/jellybelly-3.8-NoSoftKeys.zip


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

williamthegoat said:


> Nope, not using any mods. Thank you again zwade01.
> 
> I'm going to need to learn how to do these things myself haha


No problem. There is a good write-up by brav1111 in the Galaxy Nexus Themes section on how to do this. I've been making my own ever since.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> No problem. There is a good write-up by brav1111 in the Galaxy Nexus Themes section on how to do this. I've been making my own ever since.


Well I found said guide...
I haven't had to do something like this since I was on GingerBread. Must have been using an out-of-date APKTool.
Whatever hackery is being used between the different .jar files...it seems to have worked.
I'm going to push it to my phone first...but I'll be back with an upload in a minute, if it doesn't fail.

Edit:
Boot loop.
And I hadn't realized you posted one already!
Haha. I refuse to use it, however...I'll upload mine when I get it working.
I didn't sign it =/
So I guess replacing the file in the original APK was the reasoning behind that.
Or that's what I'm hoping went wrong.
Edit2:
Mine is confirmed working...as I'm sure his is as well.
https://www.dropbox....7hsa/ModWin.zip
Edit3:
So I stupidly didn't have LMT Pie installed...but luckily downloaded.
The last I tried it (on ICS) it was suuuper slow to register any key press. Jelly must be working it's magic here...as it's speedy.
Awesome.


----------



## williamthegoat (Apr 8, 2012)

It worked perfectly. Thank you again!

And it looks like I have some reading to do


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

So this is being done in bools? That would be a little easier than changing dimens like I did (still works tho)









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

>go to "other forum" (xda)
>galaxy nexus section
>search for "FullScreen Toggle"
>?????
>Profit

Been using that .apk since ICS and has worked on every ROM that didn't have the built-in functionality. Best thing is if you need your nav bar back on-the-fly it's just a reboot away. (Confirmed working on FNV 007.)


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been using GMD Gesture Control from the Play Store and it allows you to gesture away the navbar and the status bar on the fly without a reboot (not to mention it takes the place of LMT or button savior). There's a lite (free) version and a $5 version. Well worth the money.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Double post


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Triple post
Damn lol


----------

